

CppMem: Interactive C/C++ memory model - adamnemecek
http://svr-pes20-cppmem.cl.cam.ac.uk/cppmem/

======
kobybecker
Does anyone in industry use a 'model checker' like this while writing multi-
threaded C++ code? Just curious..

